# How'd rifle season go this weekend?



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I was trying to get this guy with my bow but he was always one step ahead, or should I say away. Anyways my neighbor had a rifle tag so we glassed him in the morning and watched him and his 20 girlfriends till noon on some plots. Then we crawled in about 200 yds and tipped him over with his .243. Done in 15 minutes, man rifle hunting is easy! They are such awesome looking critters aren't they!
He had good mass and was 14.5" long, scores a bit over 79" video taped the entire hunt also :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

you should post the vid...


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the nice pronghorn, glad you guys got a second chance at it. :beer: I have my 1st buck tag and hope to have similar luck. We leave Thursday out west to hopefully bag a nice buck, some pheasants and maybe a few grouse and partridge mixed in.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Nice Buck. I'm not going to hunt on opening weekend again, every herd that we had spotted had at least two trucks trying to run them down from the road. Why don't people just get out make a sneak and shoot one instead of trying to jump out of there truck and shoot?
Anyway my sister in law shot a 14" goat right after opening, he was hidden enough and by himself so nobody else spotted him, we watched him for a couple hours before opening then made a sneek to about 125 yds.
Its not even a challenge compared to with a bow!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Let me try this video, all I did was record the tv with my cell phone.
It was a tight fit but he waited for the does to clear behind him, then tipped him over. That little .243 did a nice job, as his head had to catch up with his butt.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha he dropped like a pile of sh%t. Ive shot 5 goats now and none have dropped like that,and 4 of them were hit in the lungs/heart.cool video :beer:


----------

